# Creep areas



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have read where some people don't know/ have never heard of a creep area for the kids. So while I was out taking pictures of the kids I took pictures of our pen set up once everyone is put together.
This is the general population pen with the does and kids. The does don't leave this pen but the babies can go next door. The does get fed, watered, and cared for in this pen.








This is the door that leads to the creep pen. I went all out this year and instead of just having a warming box with a feeder in it they get a whole horse stall just for them. Hopefully next year with 7 does it will really come in handy. At the bottom of the door you can see the hole for the kids to climb threw.








This is the warming box. The heat lamp can be lowered or raised depending on how cold it is and if they need more heat or if you just want a light in there. I would bet 15-20 new born kids could fit in there it is pretty big.








This is their Stall. I want to get them some more toys to help build up their muscles. That spool is not very steady so it helps work their muscles just trying to stay on it and be king/queen of the mountain. On the right near the ground you can see they have a long feeder and that has their hay shoved in it and then I put some grain in it too but on the other side of the box is another feeder for grain. I hope this helps you all and if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

